# Frogmoor Stew



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

1 case beer
3/4 cup Old Bay Seasoning TM 
2 pounds new red potatoes 
2 pounds hot smoked sausage links, cut into 2 inch pieces 
12 ears corn - husked, cleaned and quartered 
4 pounds large fresh shrimp, unpeeled 



1 Bring beer and Old Bay Seasoning to boil in a large stockpot. 
2 Add potatoes and cook for 15 minutes. Add sausage and cook for 5 minutes more. Add corn and cook for another 5 minutes. Stir in the shrimp and cook until shrimp are pink, about 5 minutes. Drain immediately and serve .

Serve with hot sauce of choice.


----------

